# Tivo Premiere for $149 and XL for $299



## alokkola

On Electronics Expo website, you can get Tivo Premiere for $149 and Tivo Premiere XL for $299 and I think you can get another few dollars off if you use the Coupon DEALSOFAMERICA

http://www.electronics-expo.com/index.php?page=seek&id[m]=&id[q]=tivo+premiere&x=0&y=0

How low can it go??? And I paid full price


----------



## plumpmouse

I just bought a new Premiere through Amazon (Electronics Expo again) for $95 shipped. 

Had to click on the "See Price in Cart" to notice the deal.


----------



## CubsWin

The coupon brings the price down to $149.35 with shipping. I don't need another one and am almost tempted to buy one anyway!


----------



## moyekj

Wow, even for those with a current Lifetime unit via TiVo website new Premiere + $200 Lifetime service = $470 total (not counting shipping). Amazon deal + $300 Lifetime service is now $395 including shipping! Before this all other deals I had seen were more than buying via TiVo and the $200 Lifetime service offer.
Guess Premiere hardware is not selling very briskly which is not too surprising.

Now I'm tempted for the Amazon deal...

EDIT: Couldn't resist and placed an order just in case Amazon was going to run out of stock. I will have to see if I will bother activating service on it yet or not.


----------



## csrx

Awesome deal. Placed an order as well, couldn't pass it up. Wish I could somehow transfer my S3 lifetime sub for $200.


----------



## TWinbrook46636

How are they selling these for less than 1/2 off everyone else? Has anyone bought *and* received one yet?


----------



## Cspot

moyekj said:


> Wow, even for those with a current Lifetime unit via TiVo website new Premiere + $200 Lifetime service = $470 total (not counting shipping). Amazon deal + $300 Lifetime service is now $395 including shipping! Before this all other deals I had seen were more than buying via TiVo and the $200 Lifetime service offer.
> Guess Premiere hardware is not selling very briskly which is not too surprising.
> 
> Now I'm tempted for the Amazon deal...
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't resist and placed an order just in case Amazon was going to run out of stock. I will have to see if I will bother activating service on it yet or not.


PLSR code "should" still work to save $100 on lifetime.


----------



## moyekj

Cspot said:


> PLSR code "should" still work to save $100 on lifetime.


 Can that be used in addition to MSD discount of $100? i.e. With MSD lifetime goes to $300. Are you saying that potentially then applying PLSR code would further bring it down to $200? I would think not but haven't tried.


----------



## Cspot

moyekj said:


> Can that be used in addition to MSD discount of $100? i.e. With MSD lifetime goes to $300. Are you saying that potentially then applying PLSR code would further bring it down to $200? I would think not but haven't tried.


Don't know how/if it would work against MSD....


----------



## RichB

I ordered one from Amazon for $95 delivered.

I am not sure how that is possible.

- Rich


----------



## jmill

RichB said:


> I ordered one from Amazon for $95 delivered.
> 
> I am not sure how that is possible.
> 
> - Rich


where do you see that price? I show only $214


----------



## Iluvatar

jmill said:


> where do you see that price? I show only $214


Looks like it's gone back up. Guess it was a mistake....


----------



## moyekj

Iluvatar said:


> Looks like it's gone back up. Guess it was a mistake....


 Wow, big difference. I hope they will honor placed orders before the "correction". The $94.51 charge from amazon.com payments is already on my credit card...


----------



## RichB

jmill said:


> where do you see that price? I show only $214


Try buying through Amazon.

- Rich


----------



## RichB

I think somebody messed up, the price I paid is not the amount you save 

I bought it, I wonder if they will honor it.

- Rich


----------



## simon7

RichB said:


> I think somebody messed up, the price I paid is not the amount you save
> 
> I bought it, I wonder if they will honor it.
> 
> - Rich


Amazon frequently makes changes to their prices (sometimes significant ones). I've never had a problem with them honoring a particularly good deal. Actually, Amazon is pretty awesome.


----------



## TWinbrook46636

Except this is not Amazon but a third-party retailer though Amazon Marketplace. My guess is you'll see an apology email and a credit to your card shortly.


----------



## innocentfreak

It's funny I am tempted, but it would depend on what I could get for my current upgraded HD unit. Of course it is my only remaining TiVo with an upgrade offer.


----------



## kettledrum

It's still $136.16 on the electronics expo website itself using the link in the OP and that coupon code, but I can't get it to let choose shipping, only store pickup. I can, however, get it to show shipping on a Premiere XL.


----------



## Mike-Mike

man, this is hard to resist


----------



## gamo62

moyekj said:


> Wow, big difference. I hope they will honor placed orders before the "correction". The $94.51 charge from amazon.com payments is already on my credit card...


Actually the charge hasn't went thru yet. It's only a hold as of now.


----------



## MikeAndrews

moyekj said:


> ...
> Now I'm tempted for the Amazon deal...
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't resist and placed an order just in case Amazon was going to run out of stock. I will have to see if I will bother activating service on it yet or not.


A word of note/warning. Electronics Expo is NOT Amazon. It's an Amazon merchant. Amazon doesn't stand behind it, not that I have any experience with Electronics Expo.

On my recommendation, my buddy just bought a Mitsubishi DLP HDTV from "Amazon," before I could look at the deal. It was an Amazon merchant which said they _will not_ handle any problems., His new TV was DOA and he was on own and couldn't use it for over 6 weeks while Mitsu's on-site service the chased down parts, and in the end it turned that a cable had come loose.

Buying from an Amazon merchant is about the same as buying from a random web store site, in fact, when I'm going to, I just search for the site and save a few bucks which is the commission that Amazon would get. Check the merchant on http://www.reselleratings.com


----------



## moyekj

netringer said:


> A word of note/warning. Electronics Expo is NOT Amazon. It's an Amazon merchant. Amazon doesn't stand behind it, not that I have any experience with Electronics Expo.
> 
> On my recommendation, my buddy just bought a Mitsubishi DLP HDTV from "Amazon," before I could look at the deal. It was an Amazon merchant which said they _will not_ handle any problems., His new TV was DOA and he was on own and couldn't use it for over 6 weeks while Mitsu's on-site service the chased down parts, and in the end it turned that a cable had come loose.
> 
> Buying from an Amazon merchant is about the same as buying from a random web store site, in fact, when I'm going to, I just search for the site and save a few bucks which is the commission that Amazon would get. Check the merchant on http://www.reselleratings.com


 Yes, I am aware of that as I buy most of my electronics via Amazon and usually only do so if Amazon is the seller. However this $95 deal was too good to pass up. I won't be too surprised if it doesn't actually materialize, though I've had no indications yet that it won't as Amazon lists order as shipped and temporary charge on credit card is still there and no "apology" email.


----------



## RichB

moyekj said:


> Yes, I am aware of that as I buy most of my electronics via Amazon and usually only do so if Amazon is the seller. However this $95 deal was too good to pass up. I won't be too surprised if it doesn't actually materialize, though I've had no indications yet that it won't as Amazon lists order as shipped and temporary charge on credit card is still there and no "apology" email.


My $95 TiVo is also showing Shipped on Amazon FWIW.

- Rich


----------



## MarkSFCA

Looks like Electronics Expo website sold out of the regular TiVo Premier but they still have the Premier XL for $299.


----------



## Gavroche

simon7 said:


> Amazon frequently makes changes to their prices (sometimes significant ones). I've never had a problem with them honoring a particularly good deal. Actually, Amazon is pretty awesome.


I've ordered things before from amazon that looked like the deal was too good to be true and then subsequently received and email saying it was a mistake and the order was cancelled.

So yes, sometimes you don't get the deal when it's a mistake.


----------



## csrx

Mine shows as shipped too, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jaredmwright

Another here showing shipped:

Shipment 1 of 1
Shipped
Delivery Estimate: September 9, 2010 - September 14, 2010

TiVo TCD746320 Premiere DVR (Black) TiVo TCD746320 Premiere DVR (Black)
Sold by: Electronics Expo (seller profile)

Order Placed:
September 2, 2010

Shipping Speed: Standard
Order Total: $94.51


----------



## moyekj

I hate it when these 3rd party sellers don't give you any tracking numbers or even courtesy emails with updates about the order. I've never ordered through Electronics Expo so who knows if they do any of that... Probably Amazon stating it as shipped is simply that their portion of fulfilling the order is done.


----------



## RichB

I would prefer that my order go though the system without scrutiny.

Therefore, I WILL NOT ASK THE SHIPPING STATUS!

If it ain't broke don't fix it.

- Rich


----------



## lessd

moyekj said:


> I hate it when these 3rd party sellers don't give you any tracking numbers or even courtesy emails with updates about the order. I've never ordered through Electronics Expo so who knows if they do any of that... Probably Amazon stating it as shipped is simply that their portion of fulfilling the order is done.


In the past I have ordered from Electronics Expo using Amazon, I just called Electronics Expo directly and they gave me the tracking (this was over a year ago).


----------



## moyekj

RichB said:


> I would prefer that my order go though the system without scrutiny.
> 
> Therefore, I WILL NOT ASK THE SHIPPING STATUS!
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it.
> 
> - Rich


 Credit card charge is now finalized (no longer temporary), so FWIW I used "Contact Seller" button via Amazon for the order to send an email to Electronics Expo requesting shipping tracking information, so will see if that leads anywhere.


----------



## RichB

moyekj said:


> Credit card charge is now finalized (no longer temporary), so FWIW I used "Contact Seller" button via Amazon for the order to send an email to Electronics Expo requesting shipping tracking information, so will see if that leads anywhere.


Looks good.
The Lifetime should be $300 more.

- Rich


----------



## moyekj

FYI, I got a pretty quick response from Electronics Expo with UPS tracking number and the package has already started shipping from SADDLE BROOK, NJ early this morning, so looks like this $95 price is being honored after all.

I will probably just transfer 3 year pre-pay service (2.5 years left) from S3 over to Premiere for now for service.


----------



## SwampDonkey

moyekj said:


> FYI, I got a pretty quick response from Electronics Expo with UPS tracking number and the package has already started shipping from SADDLE BROOK, NJ early this morning, so looks like this $95 price is being honored after all.
> 
> I will probably just transfer 3 year pre-pay service (2.5 years left) from S3 over to Premiere for now for service.


I followed your lead and sent a similar email - only to realize there was already an email from Electronics Expo in my inbox. The message thanked me for my order and informed me that they are temporarily out of stock due to an overwhelming response on this item. They offered an apology for the delay in shipping the item and stated that they were working to resolve the issue as quickly as possible.

Not the best possible news, but certainly encouraging! As long as they process my order at that price, I don't mind a short delay.


----------



## jaredmwright

Ditto here, I contacted Electronics Expo and there is currently no ETA for the units at this point, but they said to expect an e-mail from them when there is an update:

"Dear Valued Customer: 

Thank you for your order. Unfortunately, due to an overwhelming response on this item, we are temporarily out of stock on this item. I would like to apologize for the delay in shipping your product. Rest assured we are working hard behind the scene to resolve this issue as quickly as possible. 

As we value your business, I wanted to make sure you have all the information regarding your order. Since we are temporarily out of stock, we have placed an order directly with the manufacturer and are waiting to receive our next shipment. Since your item is already delayed we will be expediting this through our warehouse as soon as the item arrives. "


----------



## csrx

Received mine today!! Electronics Expo came through at the $95 amazon price.


----------



## moyekj

Mine is on it's way to west coast from NJ via ground shipping and won't arrive until Friday. Not surprisingly calling Cox to setup a CableCard install appointment for Saturday they really had no clue about the new TiVo/Cox arrangement and since it officially doesn't happen until some time in 2011 the $55 CableCard install fee is still in effect. After some sweet talking aided by being a long time Cox customer I got that fee waived. The CSR also made no mention of Tuning Adapter which is also needed here for SDV channels, so I doubt installer will show up with one. But I plan to move TA from 1 of my S3s over to Premiere anyway so it doesn't really matter. Still would be more confidence inspiring if installer actually shows up with an M-card and a TA...


----------



## crxssi

csrx said:


> Received mine today!! Electronics Expo came through at the $95 amazon price.


Amazing! Congratulations!! Makes me feel kinda ripped off with my direct-through-TiVo order just a few weeks ago.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Not surprisingly calling Cox [] they really had no clue about the new TiVo/Cox arrangement and since it officially doesn't happen until some time in 2011


When I talked to Cox (Hampton Roads) tech support last week, the guy knew about the TiVo/Cox arrangement, but did not know any more than we do about when such an arrangement will actually occur. I had moved my cablecard from my old HD to my new Premiere and it worked mostly but had a problem that recurred from the HD. It was that it was not fully paired (ON EITHER BOX!). He was very helpful and fixed it "over the air" quickly. I was impressed.

Here, I do not use a tuning adapter (yet) because the only channels affected by SDV are crappy/obscure ones that I don't care about.


----------



## SwampDonkey

csrx said:


> Received mine today!! Electronics Expo came through at the $95 amazon price.


Fantastic! Thanks for the confirmation - I am glad the deal is not "too good to be true." As I wrote above, the delay is a minor inconvenience. Now I'm wondering if I should have ordered two... Maybe they will double my order?


----------



## RichB

crxssi said:


> Amazing! Congratulations!! Makes me feel kinda ripped off with my direct-through-TiVo order just a few weeks ago.


I would not feel that bad. This was probably a mistake the EE decided to honor.

By the time I get done upgrading the disk and getting Lifetime, I will still spend $500 which is real money.

- Rich


----------



## csrx

Cablecard and tuning adapter already installed. This is how quick TiVo installations were meant to be. 
Might move my 1tb hdd upgrade from the S3 to the premiere.


----------



## RichB

I received my $95 TiVo Premiere.

Hat's off the Electronic Expo for honoring the price.

- Rich


----------



## RichB

I plugged in the Premiere without a cable card and went throught the setup.

There are no HD menus, why would I be locked into the non-hd interface?

- Rich


----------



## cmeinck

Looks like this remarkable deal is dead. No option to add XL to cart and you can only select pick up at store as an option.

Congrats to those who scored one. Amazing.


----------



## moyekj

RichB said:


> I plugged in the Premiere without a cable card and went throught the setup.
> 
> There are no HD menus, why would I be locked into the non-hd interface?
> 
> - Rich


 My guess is you don't have latest software version yet, so probably older version defaulted to SD interface since the HD interface was so buggy. To me I plan on using the SD interface anyway - my main incentive for getting Premiere aside from amazing $95 price point is for faster transfers (MRV & TTG). Don't care a hoot about HD UI. I'm going to miss the S3 OLED in the LivingRoom where my new $95 Premiere is going to go though.

I'm supposed to receive my $95 Premiere today and have CableCard install scheduled for tomorrow. I fear there won't be enough time to do enough net connects to get latest software and have indexing out of the way before the installer arrives. It's probably going to be a late night affair...


----------



## RichB

moyekj said:


> My guess is you don't have latest software version yet, so probably older version defaulted to SD interface since the HD interface was so buggy. To me I plan on using the SD interface anyway - my main incentive for getting Premiere aside from amazing $95 price point is for faster transfers (MRV & TTG). Don't care a hoot about HD UI. I'm going to miss the S3 OLED in the LivingRoom where my new $95 Premiere is going to go though...
> 
> I'm supposed to receive my $95 Premiere today and have CableCard install tomorrow. I fear there won't be enough time to do enough net connects to get latest software and have indexing out of the way before the installer arrives.


I found it after the software upgrade. 
HD interface worked. Lifetime service as been activated.

Huston, we have a go for the 2TB upgrade on Monday 

- Rich


----------



## moyekj

Got and setup my $95 Premiere as well today.
I thought Premiere would be much faster overall for network connections too - but it takes forever to do a net connect still... I transferred a 3 year service over to it which requires a couple of net connects for things to get updated but looks like it's going to be a long, long night at this rate. So in the meantime of course MRV and TTG are not yet activated on the unit which is really what I was longing to try out.
CableCard install will happen tomorrow.
Also had a spontaneous reboot already (SD interface) while accidentally tuning to a digital channel in the guide which wasn't too encouraging. Haven't bothered to try out HD interface yet - may do so after CableCard install when things are more stable.


----------



## innocentfreak

What software version did yours ship with?


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> What software version did yours ship with?


 It upgraded the software to 14.5 right away at end of guided setup before I could even visit System Info which made for longest initial installation I've ever had for a TiVo. It's pretty unstable right now as I am doing many net connects to try and get the name to stick. It hangs for a minute or two once in a while when going to TiVo Central (this all with SD interface). It's showing a,a,a finally for TiVoToGo which is a good sign, but DVR name is still blank even though I set it already at tivo.com. MRV & TTG still not working. Perhaps a reboot is in order after next net connect...

EDIT: Neither Bonjour or TiVo Beacon finds it but was able to add IP manually to get TTG working. TTG speeds for PS transfers are very underwhelming at 20 Mbps or so... not much faster than my S3s. TS transfers fail completely for a couple of recordings I tried.
MRV still doesn't work even after reboot and it still doesn't have a name. Guess I just need to be patient and wait 24 hours or so...


----------



## moyekj

UPDATE: Premiere now has a name and can be discovered automatically with Bonjour. For MRV my S3 can see it but reports no recordings available on the Premiere. Conversely Premiere can see the S3 but can't get show listings for it either. TTG works fine for both units.
Annoying how long it takes for these things to get sorted out.

EDIT: MRV now working fine so all is well. Thanks again to the OP for starting this thread.


----------



## SwampDonkey

jaredmwright said:


> Ditto here, I contacted Electronics Expo and there is currently no ETA for the units at this point, but they said to expect an e-mail from them when there is an update:
> 
> "Dear Valued Customer:
> 
> Thank you for your order. Unfortunately, due to an overwhelming response on this item, we are temporarily out of stock on this item. I would like to apologize for the delay in shipping your product. Rest assured we are working hard behind the scene to resolve this issue as quickly as possible.
> 
> As we value your business, I wanted to make sure you have all the information regarding your order. Since we are temporarily out of stock, we have placed an order directly with the manufacturer and are waiting to receive our next shipment. Since your item is already delayed we will be expediting this through our warehouse as soon as the item arrives. "


Has anyone who received notification of the unit being back-ordered received their unit or an update on the estimated ship date?

As I said before, I can afford to be patient - I'd just like to get a guesstimate on the ship/arrival dates.


----------



## Torgo

SwampDonkey said:


> Has anyone who received notification of the unit being back-ordered received their unit or an update on the estimated ship date?
> 
> As I said before, I can afford to be patient - I'd just like to get a guesstimate on the ship/arrival dates.


I never received any email except the Amazon confirmations, and received my Premiere on Friday (In Philly, so I assume they sent it the day before if it came from NJ).
I never did contact them though, was just keeping my fingers crossed. Amazing deal!


----------



## sabre70

I just ordered a Tivo Premiere from the Electronics expo site with the "dealsofamerica" coupon it came to $147 shipped. I also got the confirmation of order from them. Hope it all goes through, for the price you can't beat it.


----------



## jaredmwright

I received the Expo letter stating they were out of stock and my order had been back ordered. I have not heard anything since then. I did fire off an e-mail in reply to the one they sent asking for any type of status update they have. 

Will report back if I hear anything, but as of yet nothing. They have charged my credit card though, so I would expect movement at some point, although they may be filling standard priced orders first and putting us at the back of the queue.


----------



## trip1eX

sabre70 said:


> I just ordered a Tivo Premiere from the Electronics expo site with the "dealsofamerica" coupon it came to $147 shipped. I also got the confirmation of order from them. Hope it all goes through, for the price you can't beat it.


Yes shipping option is back. Ordered 2 myself.


----------



## gespears

I just picked one up for 146 and change as well.


----------



## morac

There was a deal this morning for the Premiere for $147 shipped at Electronics-Expo.com if you used the coupon code "LABORDAYWEEKEND" which gave 40% off. It's not working for the regular Premiere at this point, but it still works for the XL, which you can get for $289.

link


----------



## innocentfreak

I need to stop reading this thread. The damn XL is too tempting.


----------



## chg

morac said:


> There was a deal this morning for the Premiere for $147 shipped at Electronics-Expo.com if you used the coupon code "LABORDAYWEEKEND" which gave 40% off. It's not working for the regular Premiere at this point, but it still works for the XL, which you can get for $289.
> 
> link


Shows $499 when I use the link.

Must be dead, again.


----------



## morac

chg said:


> Shows $499 when I use the link.
> 
> Must be dead, again.


You need to use the coupon code.


----------



## Rastven

No, it's dead even with the code.


----------



## jay427

ok, I very tempted, here are the latest codes that I found, both seem to work when you add them to the cart at Electronics Expo.

TiVo TCD748000 Premiere XL DVR $299 (Black), code LSDA0902 (exp 9/19)

TiVo TCD746320 Premiere DVR $140(Black), code LSDA0902 (exp 9/19)

TiVo® - Slide Remote for Select TiVo® Digital Video Recorders $60, code LSDA0902 (exp 9/19)

Is the lifetime subscription $299 deal just for existing tivo people using code PLSR? 

I'm about 1/3 of way into building an HTPC, was going to try a TIVO but for the $ to be used with just OTA if was hard to take. I will say its getting closer. If I could also get Lifetime for $300 I may pull the trigger.

Really wish it had 4 tunners

Has anybody bought from Electronics Expo before?

Thasnks

Jay


----------



## rock342

They are only available for store pickup at the moment - no shipping option.


----------



## morac

Wow, that's an even better code. That 50&#37; off.

Unfortunately, despite the web site saying otherwise, it looks like the aren't any more TCD74632 in stock since there's no way to continue check out with the TCD74632 in the cart.

The slide remote is also out of stock since there's not even an "add" button for that.

The XL is apparently still in stock since that will check out for $299. The labor day code was better, but this is still good.

Edit:

There appears to only be 24 XL's left since if I type in 100 for the quantity it changes it to 24. It used to change it to 32 bout two hours ago.


----------



## RMLewis

Hmm, the Labor Day code still worked for me. Just ordered an XL for $302.84 shipped. Was $289.85 plus $12.99 shipping.


----------



## oosik77

jay427 said:


> I'm about 1/3 of way into building an HTPC, was going to try a TIVO but for the $ to be used with just OTA if was hard to take. I will say its getting closer. If I could also get Lifetime for $300 I may pull the trigger.
> Jay


Just called Tivo and they told me they would give me the $199 life time with this deal so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## jaredmwright

oosik77 said:


> Just called Tivo and they told me they would give me the $199 life time with this deal so I pulled the trigger.


I am curious why you were offered the $199 lifetime option? I have a lifetime Series 3, do you think if I call when I receive my Premiere that they will offer it as well? I am eligible for the $199 lifetime through their website and using the TiVo application when I check.


----------



## RichB

jaredmwright said:


> I am curious why you were offered the $199 lifetime option? I have a lifetime Series 3, do you think if I call when I receive my Premiere that they will offer it as well? I am eligible for the $199 lifetime through their website and using the TiVo application when I check.


I got that too after the sales person asked her manager.
I have 12 TiVo's on my account (Friends and family), so that may have helped.

- Rich


----------



## trip1eX

Ordered mine on the 13th. Got both today - the 15th.


----------



## trip1eX

And followed the lead of others and called Tivo and received $199 lifetime upgrade on one Premiere. 

They wouldn't do the other at $199 though. $299 for the 2nd. Going to wait on that.


----------



## jaredmwright

Called Electronics Expo today and my $95 Premiere is on it's way and I have a tracking number. I am going to be calling once it arrives to add $199 lifetime as others have to take advantage of the Lifetime offer since it won't last forever. $299 for a Premiere with Lifetime, that is a great deal!


----------



## trip1eX

I jjust received 2 emails from Amazon payments saying my Tivos were shipped. .........4 hours after they showed up at my doorstep.

btw, never got a tracking number.


----------



## rock342

jaredmwright said:


> Called Electronics Expo today and my $95 Premiere is on it's way and I have a tracking number. I am going to be calling once it arrives to add $199 lifetime as others have to take advantage of the Lifetime offer since it won't last forever. $299 for a Premiere with Lifetime, that is a great deal!


What did you tell them to get that deal?


----------



## SwampDonkey

SwampDonkey said:


> Has anyone who received notification of the unit being back-ordered received their unit or an update on the estimated ship date?
> 
> As I said before, I can afford to be patient - I'd just like to get a guesstimate on the ship/arrival dates.


Mine arrived today via UPS Ground. Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## jaredmwright

I didn't tell them anything, I was just simply following up on my order. 

On 9/2/2010 there was a special deal on Amazon from Electronics Expo for:

1 of TiVo TCD746320 Premiere DVR (Black), $81.52

Shipping & Handling: $12.99

Tax: 
Total: $94.51


----------



## Derek42141

I wish i had gotten in on the 94 dollar one. I got it for 146 and thought that was a good deal.


----------



## Derek42141

I need to come by here more.


----------



## vectorcatch

For you guys getting the $199 Lifetime Service (utilizing the upgrade rate). Did the direct customer rep give it to you or did you have to ask for a supervisor?


----------



## trip1eX

I just asked the rep. No problem. It actually seemed like she was going to do that for me anyway. Rep was so friendly and helpful that it occurred to me Premiere sales might be quite a bit lower than internally projected.


----------



## sharp1

The rep I talked to about the $199 lifetime last weekend was adamant that the box had to be purchased directly from TiVo.

I think I will try again, and ask for a supervisor.


----------



## vectorcatch

Mine was adamant as well. I kind of wonder if we had the same guy. I don't typically like having to be "that guy" who asks for the supervisor, but I am interested to see how it goes for others.


----------



## trip1eX

Maybe it depends on how long you've been a Tivo customer and how many Tivos you have.


----------



## RichB

trip1eX said:


> Maybe it depends on how long you've been a Tivo customer and how many Tivos you have.


It might. I have had every TiVo since they did not have series in the name 

- Rich


----------



## sharp1

trip1eX said:


> Maybe it depends on how long you've been a Tivo customer and how many Tivos you have.


I have a series 3, and HD, and have had almost every series since S1. (I skipped the dual tuner S2, and the DVD burner, but did have an s1, 2 S2s , and a DVD player model.) I've been with them since about 2000.

I didn't identify myself on the call though, so none of that would have played into it anyway. I definitely will when I call again.


----------



## sabre70

I ordered my TP from Electronic Expo late monday night and it got here today $147 shipped. I have done all the guide set ups and software updates and the HD interface seems to be pretty smooth. Ill get a card installed from FIOS as soon as I get it scheduled. I have it set up on a spare tv until I know all is good with it. I have a home enternmt set up with all wires buried in wall so I have to do alittle work to swap it out on my livingroom tv. I could not get the $199 lifetime, oh well I tried. Tempted to buy an XL just to have one because of the deal.


----------



## akaussie

FYI - the regular Premiere is back in stock online at Electronics-Expo.com.
With code LSDA0902 it is still $140.00 + $12.00 shipping.


----------



## morac

akaussie said:


> FYI - the regular Premiere is back in stock online at Electronics-Expo.com.
> With code LSDA0902 it is still $140.00 + $12.00 shipping.


LSDA0914 code is $4 cheaper.


----------



## rock342

got one - thanks to akaussie!


----------



## shaggy2002

how are you guys getting the lifetime service on the tivo premiere for $199. I keep going through the upgrade screens on tivo.com and all I can get is $250 off whether I upgrade my 3year TivoHD or my lifetime tivohd. I got the 3year sub on my first tivohd because they were not offering lifetime at the time i purchased it. I recently chatted with support on tivo.com and they will not give me a discounted rate to take my sub tivo hd to lifetime even though I had to pay $299 for three years sub when I bought it. They basically said I have to pay $399 for lifetime sub on either the new premiere or for the old tivohd and that I would get the opposite for $299. Anyone know any great csr tricks?


----------



## t1voproof

I bought one, thanks akaussie!


----------



## vectorcatch

shaggy2002 said:


> how are you guys getting the lifetime service on the tivo premiere for $199. I keep going through the upgrade screens on tivo.com and all I can get is $250 off whether I upgrade my 3year TivoHD or my lifetime tivohd. I got the 3year sub on my first tivohd because they were not offering lifetime at the time i purchased it. I recently chatted with support on tivo.com and they will not give me a discounted rate to take my sub tivo hd to lifetime even though I had to pay $299 for three years sub when I bought it. They basically said I have to pay $399 for lifetime sub on either the new premiere or for the old tivohd and that I would get the opposite for $299. Anyone know any great csr tricks?


I don't know if there are any tricks really. It seems that they are giving a select few breaks; those who have have a long history with them. Keep in mind that all of these people were eligible for the $269 premiere + $199 lifetime deal through TiVo and TiVo simply allowed them to get the $199 on a TiVo bought elsewhere.

I ended up paying the $299 for my premiere (I already had lifetime on a TiVo HD). I talked to a couple of CSRs/supervisors and simply decided I was trying to get something that they weren't going to give me. My only history with TiVo is the 1 unit.


----------



## CharlesHall

I just purchased a TiVo Premiere for $136 plus $12.99 UPS Ground from Electronics-Expo.com using code LSDA0914 thanks to morac the Evil Code Monkey. For those of you looking to pick up a Premiere for under $100 Best Buy has an interesting promotion. Purchase any HDTV even one costing as little as $149.99 and receive a $200 discount on the purchase of a $299.99 Premiere plus receive 3 months of free service. I went for the $148.99 deal above because I don't need another TV and felt it was too creepy to hang out at Best Buy asking TV buyers to let me piggyback on their purchase!


----------



## wp746911

awesome thanks just ordered one!


----------



## gostan

I jumped on this one as well.


----------



## larrs

gostan said:


> I jumped on this one as well.


Stock is low now so you can only choose "pick up in store". No more shipping available.


----------



## riffjim4069

Thanks! I just ordered one as well. I actually picked-up a "spare" TivoHD from Costco two-weeks ago for $129.99, but this is much better deal. I'll return the TivoHD to Costco after the Premiere arrives since I haven't opened the box.


----------



## tjtv

When I went to pick mine up at the store the guy started looking over my receipt very carefully and asked me: "What is the MINUS $163 on the receipt?". I told him that it was a discount code, and he just said "Ok". 

I wish I had a better explanation that that for the discount code. Does anyone know what the code(LSDA0914) is supposed to be for? Is it legitimately supposed to be applied to the purchase of a tivo?


----------



## wp746911

dunno what the code is for- it's been around for a while so if they didnt' like it or there was some problem, I'm sure they would have cancelled the code by now.


----------



## gamo62

wp746911 said:


> dunno what the code is for- it's been around for a while so if they didnt' like it or there was some problem, I'm sure they would have cancelled the code by now.


It's dead.


----------



## dipdewdog

gamo62 said:


> It's dead.


Wow. I just ordered one yesterday with that code; I went back and looked at the processing time just now: ORDER DATE: Sep 20 2010 04:26PM


----------



## wp746911

dipdewdog said:


> Wow. I just ordered one yesterday with that code; I went back and looked at the processing time just now: ORDER DATE: Sep 20 2010 04:26PM


so is it fair to say you killed it


----------



## gostan

I ordered on Sunday. I have not had the time to telephone E-E, but I have not yet received any email confirming tracking number and/or shipment. I do note that many previous purchasers indicated that the box just showed up at their door steps. Pretty tough to schedule a CC drop from Fios.


----------



## dipdewdog

wp746911 said:


> so is it fair to say you killed it


you give me too much credit.



gostan said:


> I ordered on Sunday. I have not had the time to telephone E-E, but I have not yet received any email confirming tracking number and/or shipment. I do note that many previous purchasers indicated that the box just showed up at their door steps. Pretty tough to schedule a CC drop from Fios.


Mine is still in "new order" status. I can't wait to have to deal with Comcast DC again...


----------



## wp746911

I placed my order on saturday. Yesterday I received an email from customer service saying they were out of them but were placing a order directly with the manufactorer and would be expediting them as soon as they got them.

I would maybe hold off on calling them. It will likely be several days at least, and for such a great deal like this, the more you call them the more likely you are to run the risk of cancellation.


----------



## dipdewdog

wp746911 said:


> I placed my order on saturday. Yesterday I received an email from customer service saying they were out of them but were placing a order directly with the manufactorer and would be expediting them as soon as they got them.
> 
> I would maybe hold off on calling them. It will likely be several days at least, and for such a great deal like this, the more you call them the more likely you are to run the risk of cancellation.


Odd. Their website still shows "in stock." Also, LSDA0914 is back, but only taking $100 off now.


----------



## bmgoodman

dipdewdog said:


> Odd. Their website still shows "in stock." Also, LSDA0914 is back, but only taking $100 off now.


I switched back to the LSDA0902 code last night and got the $140 price, rather than the $136 price. As you said, the LSDA0914 last night was only giving $100 off the price.


----------



## tannett

Wow. Used the code LSDA0902 about 15 minutes ago, saw the $140 price and shipping was an option. Debated it 10 minutes, called the wife to make sure she agreed, clicked the purchase with amazon. Screen reloaded, shipping option was disabled and only instore pick-up was available. Guess it really does come and go, so keep an eye on it!


----------



## tannett

and, then it was back again with the option for shipping. Just kept refreshing the page to see if it wanted to change again. Very odd.


----------



## gostan

wp746911 said:


> I placed my order on saturday. Yesterday I received an email from customer service saying they were out of them but were placing a order directly with the manufactorer and would be expediting them as soon as they got them.
> 
> I would maybe hold off on calling them. It will likely be several days at least, and for such a great deal like this, the more you call them the more likely you are to run the risk of cancellation.


So, my upgraded 2GB HD from DVR_Dude should be here tomorrow. The E-E price may be scintillating, but sometimes get the customer service that we pay for.

The reason for this edit is because I just received an email from amazon that the Premiere that I ordered on Sunday shipped this morning. With any luck it should be here Thursday.


----------



## tgrim1

tannett said:


> Wow. Used the code LSDA0902 about 15 minutes ago, saw the $140 price and shipping was an option. Debated it 10 minutes, called the wife to make sure she agreed, clicked the purchase with amazon. Screen reloaded, shipping option was disabled and only instore pick-up was available. Guess it really does come and go, so keep an eye on it!


just now...



Code:


Shipping Method:   	  UPS Ground
Item(s) Subtotal: 	$299.00
Shipping & Handling: 	$12.99
Promotions:* 	-$159.00
	-------
Total Before Tax: 	$152.99
Estimated Tax: 	$0.00
	-------
Total for this order: 	$152.99

:up:


----------



## dipdewdog

Has anyone who purchased one in the past couple of days actually had their unit ship?


----------



## bernaise

Nothing here yet other than the email stating it was backordered. I ordered on Friday the 17th and haven't had anything hit my card yet either.


----------



## gostan

dipdewdog said:


> Has anyone who purchased one in the past couple of days actually had their unit ship?


I ordered on Sunday the 19th with payment through Amazon Payments, and I received my unit today in Boston.

And my 2 GB HD upgrade from DVR_Dude was also delivered today.

Now, if the Fios tech shows up first thing Friday morning, I should be perfecto. Just have to make the decision about going Lifetime or Annual, now.

Stan


----------



## dipdewdog

gostan said:


> I ordered on Sunday the 19th with payment through Amazon Payments, and I received my unit today in Boston.


Did you receive any tracking information or status updates? Mine's still in "New Order" state.

I've gotten no information from them, and no charges on my card. I'm willing to be patient, as it's a good deal, but I'm starting to get a little skeptical.


----------



## bernaise

Likewise. I would at least like to know if and when the order will show up so I can make plans for someone to be home. I'd hate for the neighbors to see it sitting out there. My status is just like dipdewdog.


----------



## jaredmwright

Just finished setting up my Electronics Expo $95 TiVo Premiere. I added Lifetime for $199 since I was eligible through the customer upgrade program and also upgraded to 1TB. Waiting to get a cable card to finish setting it up and add it to the stable.


----------



## gostan

dipdewdog said:


> Did you receive any tracking information or status updates? Mine's still in "New Order" state.
> 
> I've gotten no information from them, and no charges on my card. I'm willing to be patient, as it's a good deal, but I'm starting to get a little skeptical.


I received a tracking number through Amazon last evening (21st) that the unit had shipped the day before on the 20th. Good Luck.

Stan


----------



## oosik77

Got the one I ordered on the 14th today and got my 199 lifetime for it. So all in all a great deal.


----------



## styre

dipdewdog said:


> Did you receive any tracking information or status updates? Mine's still in "New Order" state.
> 
> I've gotten no information from them, and no charges on my card. I'm willing to be patient, as it's a good deal, but I'm starting to get a little skeptical.


I ordered mine last Friday, received shipping info scheduled for delivery in Michigan on Thursday. Comcast coming on Friday.

Tracking may differ based upon how you paid. I paid through amazon payments. There is not tracking on Electronics Expo site. The tracking only shows when I log into. payments.amazon.com


----------



## NiteCourt

gostan said:


> I ordered on Sunday the 19th with payment through Amazon Payments, and I received my unit today in Boston.


I ordered on Friday the 17th using their checkout and received an email on the 20th saying they are temporarily out of stock.


----------



## cmeinck

Ordered mine on Saturday. Shortly after I received a notification that they were out of stock due to high demand. To my surprise, it showed up yesterday. I recently put one of my Premieres on lifetime for $299. My other one is showing $399 to go lifetime. Is there any way to get $199 lifetime on this new Premiere?


----------



## sharp1

I ordered one on Thursday via their 800 number. They told me they were out, but would place a back-order for me. I have an e-mail order confirmation, but no delivery/shipping confirmation yet...


----------



## jay427

sharp1 said:


> I ordered one on Thursday via their 800 number. They told me they were out, but would place a back-order for me. I have an e-mail order confirmation, but no delivery/shipping confirmation yet...


Maybe their will be a Rev2 box


----------



## LDLDL

FYI
You can apply the code and get $30.00 off of the slide remote!


----------



## FishersMike

LDLDL said:


> FYI
> You can apply the code and get $30.00 off of the slide remote!


Thanks for advising us of this because I wanted to buy the remote. $59.99 is so much better than $89.99!


----------



## Kitzu

LDLDL said:


> FYI
> You can apply the code and get $30.00 off of the slide remote!


Which code gets you $30 off the slide? I tried LSDA0902 and got no discount. Or does it only apply if you are also buying the Premiere (or P-XL)?


----------



## FishersMike

Kitzu said:


> Which code gets you $30 off the slide? I tried LSDA0902 and got no discount. Or does it only apply if you are also buying the Premiere (or P-XL)?


I just had just the TiVoSlide added and selected coupon/discount code LSDA0902

It made the price $59.99


----------



## dipdewdog

Well, I had a missed UPS delivery from Electronics Expo today. Seems to jive with what others have been seeing here.


----------



## Kitzu

FishersMike said:


> I just had just the TiVoSlide added and selected coupon/discount code LSDA0902
> 
> It made the price $59.99


Thanks - it's working again now. Seems like a very nice deal for the slide.


----------



## sharp1

sharp1 said:


> I ordered one on Thursday via their 800 number. They told me they were out, but would place a back-order for me. I have an e-mail order confirmation, but no delivery/shipping confirmation yet...


Typed too soon. Tivo was waiting when I got home from work today!


----------



## trip1eX

Just received a "YOur order has been shipped" email for each of the Premieres I ordered including tracking numbers.

I received these emails 9 days after the Premieres were delivered to my home for those keeping score at home.


----------



## gostan

trip1eX said:


> Just received a "YOur order has been shipped" email for each of the Premieres I ordered including tracking numbers.
> 
> I received these emails 9 days after the Premieres were delivered to my home for those keeping score at home.


I just received a similar email for my Tivo that was delivered on Wednesday. I suspect that E-E has finally fixed the shipping notification glitch in it's web based store front. Better late than never.


----------



## Dave_N

I'm in both camps. I received the shipping notification both before and after my Premier shipped from EE. 

But I ordered Sunday, arrived Thursday, installed 2 TB and am awaiting the cable card.


----------



## innocentfreak

For those of you getting the $199 lifetime over the phone, did you have an upgrade offer unused on your account prior to calling? If so did you check to see if it was still available? I was curious if they were just using the one on your TiVo.com account. 

I am tempted to try but I kind of like having an upgrade option on my account for future use.


----------



## gostan

Thank you to Electronics Expo, dvr_dude and Fios. My cablecard was installed first thing this morning. Now I have a new 2GB Premiere with lifetime, all fully operational at the best overall price possible today. I will say, however, that the lack of a cable card for two days has once again reinforced the superiority of the OTA signal(s)

Stan


----------



## innocentfreak

gostan said:


> Thank you to Electronics Expo, dvr_dude and Fios. My cablecard was installed first thing this morning. Now I have a new 2GB Premiere with lifetime, all fully operational at the best overall price possible today. I will say, however, that the lack of a cable card for two days has once again reinforced the superiority of the OTA signal(s)
> 
> Stan


If you are finding your OTA signal better than the FiOS signal, you may have a problem with your wiring. The OTA signal should be equal to the FiOS picture since they don't add any compression and pass on the signal exactly as they get it.

Oh and don't forget to vote for self install.


----------



## gostan

innocentfreak said:


> If you are finding your OTA signal better than the FiOS signal, you may have a problem with your wiring. The OTA signal should be equal to the FiOS picture since they don't add any compression and pass on the signal exactly as they get it.
> 
> Oh and don't forget to vote for self install.


I do use a splitter in my main AV room that then sends three cables to two Tivo's and my Actiontec modem. How can this not affect the original Fios PQ? The difference is infinitesimal, but I do believe that the OTA PQ is ever so sharper than the Fios signal.


----------



## tcfcameron

gostan said:


> I do use a splitter in my main AV room that then sends three cables to two Tivo's and my Actiontec modem. How can this not affect the original Fios PQ? The difference is infinitesimal, but I do believe that the OTA PQ is ever so sharper than the Fios signal.


Unless you have a cable modem upstream signal filter on each TiVo, having that cable modem on the same splitter (close to your other devices) can degrade picture quality.

These filters block out anything under 54MHz, which is only used by cable modems and CableCo STBs that have an upstream. TiVos do not have an upstream, as they are one-way (downstream only) devices.

Google: Pico, 54MHz, cable modem, filter


----------



## gostan

tcfcameron said:


> Unless you have a cable modem upstream signal filter on each TiVo, having that cable modem on the same splitter can degrade picture quality.
> 
> These filters block out anything under 54MHz, which is only used by cable modems and CableCo STBs that have an upstream. TiVos do not have an upstream, as they are one-way (downstream only) devices.
> 
> Google: Pico, 54MHz, cable modem, filter


When Fios was originally installed in my condo, installer only installed a coax cable from the ant to the tv location, so the only way to get to the TV and the actiontec modem is via splitter. Should he have also installed an ethernet cable from the ant to the actiontec modem? Otherwise, there is not way to connect the tivo's and the modem without a splitter. thx,

Stan


----------



## tcfcameron

gostan said:


> When Fios was originally installed in my condo, installer only installed a coax cable from the ant to the tv location, so the only way to get to the TV and the actiontec modem is via splitter. Should he have also installed an ethernet cable from the ant to the actiontec modem? Otherwise, there is not way to connect the tivo's and the modem without a splitter. thx,
> 
> Stan


There's nothing wrong with everything being on a splitter. Although, the farther away from the cable modem, that the split takes place, the less likely there will be degradation of your TV picture. I'm not saying that your configuration is wrong. I was simply stating something that could degrade cable TV quality, so as to make it seem inferior to OTA signals.

In the most common configuration, the cable modem has a home-run all the way to the very first splitter. If the cable modem is on a second or third splitter (or only one splitter is used, but isn't at the beginning of the cable run), it greatly increases the chances of the cable modem upstream being piped into devices that may or may not be able to filter it out on their own.

CM filters are also called high-pass filters or Pico-filters. Some cable trucks have them in-stock (usually the maintenance trucks). They are an inexpensive way to keep your CM upstream where it belongs. Sometimes they can even make improvements in your CM performance.


----------



## CrossCheck

Looked up Expo Electronics in regards to how they are rated by consumers. Generally, they're above average, but some people have had problems with them.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Electronics_Expo


----------



## tlwizard

Thanks for the post. Ordered a PXL to go along with my S3 for $290 including shipping. The new coupon took the PXL down to $277 pre-ship.


----------



## bmgoodman

My $152 Premiere arrived on Friday from Electronics Expo. I was a little shocked to see they didn't package the Tivo box in another box like some vendors. It was a busy weekend, so I didn't even open the box....


----------



## zordude

bmgoodman said:


> My $152 Premiere arrived on Friday from Electronics Expo. I was a little shocked to see they didn't package the Tivo box in another box like some vendors. It was a busy weekend, so I didn't even open the box....


I was disappointed by this as well, especially given that one of the two Premiers I bought has a sizable dent in the top (box had no punctures). While considering whether to return it (already had a comcast appt scheduled for today) I found this policy:



> Items Damaged During Shipping
> Please do not sign or accept any package before inspecting it. Upon inspection, if considerable damage is visible to the outer packaging, immediately check the inner contents. If the inner merchandise has been physically damaged, Refuse the Shipment. Once the shipment is signed for, it constitutes the acceptance of the item by you in good condition and the item cannot be returned because of physical damage caused by shipping.


So I hope I don't have any warranty issues.

This policy is ESPECIALLY ironic given this info from their return policy:



> All merchandise returned MUST be double boxed with no writing on the manufacturer's box. Your Return Authorization Number must be displayed prominently on the outside your shipping box, NOT the manufacturer's box.


----------



## dipdewdog

bmgoodman said:


> My $152 Premiere arrived on Friday from Electronics Expo. I was a little shocked to see they didn't package the Tivo box in another box like some vendors. It was a busy weekend, so I didn't even open the box....


Same. The UPS guy *really* didn't want to leave it outside my apartment door when he called me from my front door's callbox. He explained that it was still in the TiVo box. Not wanting to have to drive an hour out of my way to pick it up at the UPS distribution center, I insisted he leave it. My dog walker brought it inside for me.


----------



## titsataki

is it me or electronics expo will not allow me to switch to ship vs. pick up?

I tried on IExplorer and firefox. Any thing I am missing? I am registered and logged in as well... I would love to pick up but I am a good distance from New Jersey.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## innocentfreak

If it only shows pick up then they are currently out of stock for shipping. Just check back later.


----------



## rhapsody

Which coupon code did you use?



tlwizard said:


> Thanks for the post. Ordered a PXL to go along with my S3 for $290 including shipping. The new coupon took the PXL down to $277 pre-ship.


----------



## sat101

I'm not "tlwizard" but *LSDA0902* worked on Saturday. I purchased the Premium-XL and the QWERTY Remote and recieved $146 total discount. With shipping = $379 (complete). 
I wanted the XL and didn't want to wait for the other to be In Stock.
Hope this helps.


----------



## khill821

LSDA0902 works for both Premiere and Premiere-XL, but none are available for shipping right now. For the Premiere, the code brought the price down to $140.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

khill821 said:


> LSDA0902 works for both Premiere and Premiere-XL, but none are available for shipping right now. For the Premiere, the code brought the price down to $140.


To use this code, do I have to go the EE website, and then use Amazon checkout, or can I get the discount directly on the Amazon website buying from EE? The latter doesn't seem to accept the coupon code - maybe I am doing something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## morac

DCIFRTHS said:


> To use this code, do I have to go the EE website, and then use Amazon checkout, or can I get the discount directly on the Amazon website buying from EE? The latter doesn't seem to accept the coupon code - maybe I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure you have to use the EE website. You don't need to use Amazon checkout, but you can.


----------



## rhapsody

Looks like they are out of all stock. This sucks.


----------



## jay427

I'm trying to fiqure out how Tivo works with these deals. This is a decent discount. One would think it would be a little more wide spread if Tivo wants to move some untis. Does Tivo make this discount to the retailers? I would not think there is that big of a proffit margin.


----------



## rhapsody

jay427 said:


> I'm trying to fiqure out how Tivo works with these deals. This is a decent discount. One would think it would be a little more wide spread if Tivo wants to move some untis. Does Tivo make this discount to the retailers? I would not think there is that big of a proffit margin.


I think this is a retailer only promotion and not with Tivo Corporate.


----------



## chrispyone

It doesn't look like the XL is available for shipping, only pick up. Hopefully the deal comes back up. This was a great deal!


----------



## titsataki

yup it would be nice if it became available for shipping again.


----------



## jay427

I wish they would have showed up earlier, saw this deal in the middle of my HTPC build. I'm thinking the TIVO may have been a better choice for what I'm doing, time will tell.

I will say Win & is cool though


----------



## Ziggie

Am I correct in what I'm seeing when I click on the OP's link? The units are selling for $299 and $499?

We desperately need a new TiVo as ours has passed on (so sad) :-(


----------



## innocentfreak

The XL looks like it is currently in stock and available at $299, but the Premiere is pick up only.


----------



## Ziggie

innocentfreak said:


> The XL looks like it is currently in stock and available at $299, but the Premiere is pick up only.


So the sale is off, right? (thanks for helping me understand this)


----------



## morac

Ziggie said:


> So the sale is off, right? (thanks for helping me understand this)


Did you try applying the coupon code posted on the prior page?


----------



## rhapsody

morac said:


> Did you try applying the coupon code posted on the prior page?


both versions of the Premier are out of stock, at least as far as to have it shipped to you.


----------



## chrispyone

i just ordered the tivo premiere XL and slide remote about 5 mins ago using LSDA0902. total came to $588.99 - $230 = $358.99 + $20 shipping.


----------



## larrs

It is back to pick up only. That bing said, you can get a 2TB Premiere from DVR Dude for only $360. He comes very highly recommended around here.


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks everyone ~ I appreciate your helpful replies


----------



## morac

rhapsody said:


> both versions of the Premier are out of stock, at least as far as to have it shipped to you.


Stock comes and goes at EE. Frankly at the prices people are getting, I'm surprised the place can stay in business. They have to be taking a loss on each item sold.

What's more amazing is these codes work on really expensive things like TVs and the like.


----------



## chrispyone

@larrs, that $360 for the 2TB from dvr_dude is tempting!! $60 more for double the space! but ahhh.. i can't spend anymore money. =(


----------



## mandm1

Units must be back in stock; and available for shipping ... I just placed an order for another XL and two slide remotes.

I used "dealsofamerica" coupon and received 40 percent off the XL. The remotes already show up at a reduced price, but the coupon takes a little more off those, too. The remotes ended up being about 30 dollars off each.

I already received my first XL a few days ago. Wasn't double-boxed, but it survived the trip just fine. I called TiVo and got them to do the $199 Lifetime Service. Happy so far.

Mike


----------



## Ziggie

mandm1 said:


> Units must be back in stock; and available for shipping ... I just placed an order for another XL and two slide remotes.
> 
> I used "dealsofamerica" coupon and received 40 percent off the XL. The remotes already show up at a reduced price, but the coupon takes a little more off those, too. The remotes ended up being about 30 dollars off each.
> 
> I already received my first XL a few days ago. Wasn't double-boxed, but it survived the trip just fine. I called TiVo and got them to do the $199 Lifetime Service. Happy so far.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the update Mike! :up:


----------



## trip1eX

ORdered 2 a few weeks back. 

I kept one and sold the other on Amazon.

Today my Amazon customer emails me and is telling me it's an open box that I sent him (not brand new and sealed like I said) and warranty isn't good anymore because Tivo told him???????????

I don't believe the guy. 

The Premiere I kept was opened. It was brand new. This one looked the same. Sealed and everything. both boxes a bit worn from being shipped sans a brown box.

I think the guy thinks it's an opened box because EExpo shipped it to me in the Tivo box and I shipped it to the Amazon customer in the Tivo box. In other words the box on the outside isn't going to be sparkling. 

PLus i had to rip off the old shipping label. And it was partially on the Tivo sticker with the serial number etc on it. I'm sure that didn't look great. Last I did add some packaging tape to the box for extra reinforcement during shipping. 

So I'm thinking this is why he emailed me if he isn't trying to rip me off.

I emailed him back and explained the above.

Had to rant here. Wife rolls her eyes at me.


----------



## tannett

mandm1 said:


> I already received my first XL a few days ago. Wasn't double-boxed, but it survived the trip just fine. I called TiVo and got them to do the $199 Lifetime Service. Happy so far.
> 
> Mike


I couldn't get TiVo to do the $199 lifetime for my new premiere. The CSR I talked to said that they can't even enter a code to get it charge that for lifetime unless its bundled with the upgrade package that includes a new Premeire purchased from them.

But, a mistake by a second CSR who was apparently new and essentially transferred my lifetime on the old box to the premiere was good enough for me to not call a third time. Was planning on keeping all three active, but can't beat the price on a CSR's mistake.


----------



## christoman

Shoot, maybe I should have tried harder on the $199 lifetime. Rep told me it wasn't an option for a unit purchased from a 3rd party, so I did the 1 year for $99. Now that I have committed to the year, any chance I get them to bite on the lifetime deal?


----------



## innocentfreak

You can always try. You have 30 days to change the subscription plan.


----------



## gespears

They tried to tell me they couldn't do the 199 on an EE box also but I kept pestering with stories of my kids in college, my dog, how good a TiVo customer I was, and whatever else I could come up with and finally he relented and gave me the 199.

I think it's about finding the correct CSR and persistance.


----------



## baimo

I just bit the bullet. bought the xl shipped plus tax for for 341.35


----------



## gespears

baimo said:


> I just bit the bullet. bought the xl shipped plus tax for for 341.35


Dude!?! Not the slide remote!?!


----------



## baimo

gespears said:


> Dude!?! Not the slide remote!?!


I actually do not use the tivo remote at all. I use my Universal Remote Control MX-850. It controls my complete home theater and is fully programmable. My iphone has the dvr app on it. It works great for the keyboard search feature. I think it cost $2.99


----------



## Ziggie

baimo said:


> I actually do not use the tivo remote at all. I use my Universal Remote Control MX-850. It controls my complete home theater and is fully programmable. My iphone has the dvr app on it. It works great for the keyboard search feature. I think it cost $2.99


Sweet! :up:


----------



## chazas

Great deal! My S3 just died, so this is really timely. $378.97, including shipping, for a Premiere XL and slide remote! Awesome!


----------



## PHTM

chazas said:


> Great deal! My S3 just died, so this is really timely. $378.97, including shipping, for a Premiere XL and slide remote! Awesome!


Just got the same deal. Now I'm hoping for the $199 lifetime or switch my old Sony S2 $6.95/mo to the Premiere.


----------



## morac

E.E. just got more Premiere's in stock. There's apparently 258 in stock since that's the most I could add to my account. With the LSDA0902 code I could have bought $77,000 worth of Premiere's for $35,000. 

A friend of mine just bought his first one. Does anyone know anything about the guy on eBay who offers to add lifetime activation for $350? Is he legit?


----------



## innocentfreak

Probably just selling the MSD lifetime. You should be able to use coupon code PLSR to get lifetime for $299 through TiVo.com


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> Probably just selling the MSD lifetime. You should be able to use coupon code PLSR to get lifetime for $299 through TiVo.com


I've heard that's hit or miss. Also I think it expired today.


----------



## dugbug

If its your second tivo you can get $299 lifetime anyway, correct?

They now have the smaller premier in stock again. I got it and the querty, and including shipping its $220.00. The TIVO price for upgrading for me was $210 (and this is with the standard remote). $10.00 for the querty? Yes please!

My plan is to then get the $299 lifetime or, if TiVo says no to that, trash my second tivo (which is monthly). 


-d


----------



## morac

dugbug said:


> If its your second tivo you can get $299 lifetime anyway, correct?


Yes I can get $299 lifetime, but my coworker can't. This is his first TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak

morac said:


> I've heard that's hit or miss. Also I think it expired today.


Usually the only time you can't use it is if you buy a refurb direct from TiVo. Otherwise you just use it while checking out online. Worst case you could always activate it on your account with discounted lifetime and then transfer it to his new account.


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> Usually the only time you can't use it is if you buy a refurb direct from TiVo. Otherwise you just use it while checking out online. Worst case you could always activate it on your account with discounted lifetime and then transfer it to his new account.


Can you do a transfer while the box is in the 30 day return window?


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah unless they changed it.


----------



## bbeck

OK, so here's a question for everyone. 

I'm eligible for the $199 Lifetime Service charge on a TiVo Premiere upgrade, but I like EE's price on the box better than TiVo's (I know it's currently OOS, but I'm sure it'll come back). A few of you have had success calling TiVo to get the $199 rate applied to your EE box. Should that fail, could I order a box from EE and a box with Lifetime from TiVo, transfer Lifetime over to the EE box within 30 days, then return the TiVo box for a full refund? I'd be out the cost of return shipping, but I'd still save money. 

What would TiVo do if they got their box back without any service on it? Would they ding me on the refund amount?


----------



## innocentfreak

When you order from TiVo, the unit comes activated with the service plan so I don't think you would be able to do it that way. They would probably cancel the plan with the return of the unit.


----------



## wp746911

Well I think a FEW people have had success getting tivo to give them the lifetime for $200- but those people either were really slick or caugh a CSR off guard. I would NOT expect to get it- you basically are only supposed to get it for $200 if you buy an 'upgrade' from them. You can get the $300 multi-service discount from them no matter where you bought it.

I would buy it from EE, try for the $200 lifetime. If you didn't get the $200 lifetime I would get the $300 multi-discount.

Through EE:
150+200=350 (EE+unlikely upgrade)
150+300=450 (EE+ multi lifetime you can do this easily)
OR
through tivo:
270+200=470 (bought from tivo with lifetime upgrade)

So unless things have changed, EE will basically be no worse than buying through tivo. So if you can, buy through EE.


----------



## bbeck

Hmm. My idea had tentative spousal approval so long as the cost of a TiVo Premiere + Lifetime + 1TB (or 2TB) hard drive was roughly equivalent to the price I'd get selling my TiVo HD 1TB w/Lifetime on eBay (currently hitting about $450).

I'm only going to proceed if I have a reasonable assurance of getting the $199 Lifetime, or if the price of the Premiere drops below $100 again (seems unlikely).

Has anyone had success negotiating with TiVo CS over the price of a Premiere? Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## oosik77

bbeck said:


> OK, so here's a question for everyone.
> 
> I'm eligible for the $199 Lifetime Service charge on a TiVo Premiere upgrade, but I like EE's price on the box better than TiVo's (I know it's currently OOS, but I'm sure it'll come back). A few of you have had success calling TiVo to get the $199 rate applied to your EE box.


Call Tivo first and confirm they will give you $199 lifetime. Get the persons name. Then when you get the unit you are ready to deal with anyone at Tivo that claims you cannot get that deal. They had a reference number from my initial call where they saw I was told the $199 was okay.


----------



## jbryan

I ordered one as well, waiting for the email. Now: I have a Series 2 with a ton of stuff on the hard drive. Any options for moving it to the new one when it gets here?


----------



## bbeck

oosik77 said:


> Call Tivo first and confirm they will give you $199 lifetime. Get the persons name. Then when you get the unit you are ready to deal with anyone at Tivo that claims you cannot get that deal. They had a reference number from my initial call where they saw I was told the $199 was okay.


I wish I had your CSR. Tried calling, but was told the $199 offer was only available through the TiVo upgrade program. I wonder if I could have had more leverage if I already had the Premiere box in hand, ready to activate.


----------



## tcfcameron

What are the currently "working" promo codes?


----------



## oosik77

bbeck said:


> I wish I had your CSR. Tried calling, but was told the $199 offer was only available through the TiVo upgrade program. I wonder if I could have had more leverage if I already had the Premiere box in hand, ready to activate.


See if you can get Jason on the phone. He's the one I talked with.


----------



## shwru980r

jbryan said:


> I ordered one as well, waiting for the email. Now: I have a Series 2 with a ton of stuff on the hard drive. Any options for moving it to the new one when it gets here?


MRV


----------



## t1voproof

I wonder if it makes a difference if you request to use the $199 offer already on your account (lifetime upgrade) even if you bought a box from a 3rd party? They could just take away the somewhat similar offer you have already.


----------



## k2ue

trip1eX said:


> ORdered 2 a few weeks back.
> 
> I kept one and sold the other on Amazon.
> 
> Today my Amazon customer emails me and is telling me it's an open box that I sent him (not brand new and sealed like I said) and warranty isn't good anymore because Tivo told him???????????
> 
> I don't believe the guy.
> 
> The Premiere I kept was opened. It was brand new. This one looked the same. Sealed and everything. both boxes a bit worn from being shipped sans a brown box.
> 
> I think the guy thinks it's an opened box because EExpo shipped it to me in the Tivo box and I shipped it to the Amazon customer in the Tivo box. In other words the box on the outside isn't going to be sparkling.
> 
> PLus i had to rip off the old shipping label. And it was partially on the Tivo sticker with the serial number etc on it. I'm sure that didn't look great. Last I did add some packaging tape to the box for extra reinforcement during shipping.
> 
> So I'm thinking this is why he emailed me if he isn't trying to rip me off.
> 
> I emailed him back and explained the above.
> 
> Had to rant here. Wife rolls her eyes at me.


There are a certain number of outright thieves out there. I sold an item on eBay with the explicit note that shipping insurance was the first coverage for damage. The "buyer" claims shipping damage, so I tell him file a shipping damage claim, and then I will give him a full refund, and work out the rest with the shipper. Refuses, files no report, *does not return the unit*, and demands a refund from PayPal. PayPal actually gives him the refund* and charges me back*, despite the explicit listing text about shipping insurance. When I hear people here actually admit to shadey stuff they plan to do I cringe for the next guy to get ripped off. And seldom does anyone criticize such posts. Remember the Kingston Trio: "try not to muddy the water around you, you may have to drink it soon. . ."


----------



## MarkSFCA

Here is the deal of the day on the Premier:

http://dealspl.us/product/tivo-premiere-dvr


----------



## jmill

MarkSFCA said:


> Here is the deal of the day on the Premier:
> 
> http://dealspl.us/product/tivo-premiere-dvr


Condition:Refurbished


----------



## shaown

Back in stock - got a new premiere for 152 shipped.


----------



## davezatz

shaown said:


> Back in stock - got a new premiere for 152 shipped.


Which code? Mine's coming up $169 with LSDA0902 before shipping and (no) tax. Thanks!


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah $169 is the best I can get. It looks like they might have changed it, since someone on slickdeals posted they got it for $152 with the same code.


----------



## scht99

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah $169 is the best I can get. It looks like they might have changed it, since someone on slickdeals posted they got it for $152 with the same code.


I just pulled the trigger on one for 169+12 shipping. Figure its worth $6 to have new instead of a refurb.

Not quite the $95 people got before but still a good deal. Concidering no tax it comes out ahead of buying it direct from TiVo.


----------



## shaown

I used lsda0903 a few hours ago to get it for 152 shipped. However, now it seems to not bring the price down as much. Must have changed in the last 2-3 hours.


----------



## trip1eX

k2ue said:


> There are a certain number of outright thieves out there. I sold an item on eBay with the explicit note that shipping insurance was the first coverage for damage. The "buyer" claims shipping damage, so I tell him file a shipping damage claim, and then I will give him a full refund, and work out the rest with the shipper. Refuses, files no report, *does not return the unit*, and demands a refund from PayPal. PayPal actually gives him the refund* and charges me back*, despite the explicit listing text about shipping insurance. When I hear people here actually admit to shadey stuff they plan to do I cringe for the next guy to get ripped off. And seldom does anyone criticize such posts. Remember the Kingston Trio: "try not to muddy the water around you, you may have to drink it soon. . ."


Yeah I hope this buyer isn't one of those guys. It seems like he might be. 

He's returning it. Changed his story from "its used" to "it doesn't work with satellite." Whatever.

I have to accept returns under Amazon. AT least if its a real return I get to charge a restocking fee on opened item and don't have to refund for shipping either way. Actually be fine with that. I may then just keep it as a 2nd Premiere. My price becomes closer to $100.

Preparing for the worst though.


----------



## baimo

trip1eX said:


> ORdered 2 a few weeks back.
> 
> I kept one and sold the other on Amazon.
> 
> Today my Amazon customer emails me and is telling me it's an open box that I sent him (not brand new and sealed like I said) and warranty isn't good anymore because Tivo told him???????????
> 
> I don't believe the guy.
> 
> The Premiere I kept was opened. It was brand new. This one looked the same. Sealed and everything. both boxes a bit worn from being shipped sans a brown box.
> 
> I think the guy thinks it's an opened box because EExpo shipped it to me in the Tivo box and I shipped it to the Amazon customer in the Tivo box. In other words the box on the outside isn't going to be sparkling.
> 
> PLus i had to rip off the old shipping label. And it was partially on the Tivo sticker with the serial number etc on it. I'm sure that didn't look great. Last I did add some packaging tape to the box for extra reinforcement during shipping.
> 
> So I'm thinking this is why he emailed me if he isn't trying to rip me off.
> 
> I emailed him back and explained the above.
> 
> Had to rant here. Wife rolls her eyes at me.


I feel bad for what happened to you. But I received my EE premiereXL the other day. As soon as I opened the box, i thought this is a refurb and sure enough the unit was broke. I updated the software, installed and bound the cablecard and the box would freeze regardles of what activity I was doing with it. I might have just got unlucky and got a bad unit, but I wish I had just gone to best buy and bought one instead. Now I have returned my unit to EE and am waiting for the replacement unit (7-10 days). I feel stupid. Sometimes a deal is just too good to be true


----------



## dugbug

My tivo premier from EE arrived today and is clearly mint in the box. Also the qwerty remote was clearly never opened. Ill post after a few days of activity.


----------



## HockeyFan

Do their orders ever change from new_order or does it just show up one day?


----------



## werk

dugbug said:


> My tivo premier from EE arrived today and is clearly mint in the box. Also the qwerty remote was clearly never opened. Ill post after a few days of activity.


I also got my premiere from EE today and it is working fine (although no cablecard yet, install scheduled for Friday). Also, got $199 lifetime after calling in for activation.

EDIT: woohoo, first post after lurking for almost 6 years!


----------



## trip1eX

baimo said:


> I feel bad for what happened to you. But I received my EE premiereXL the other day. As soon as I opened the box, i thought this is a refurb and sure enough the unit was broke. I updated the software, installed and bound the cablecard and the box would freeze regardles of what activity I was doing with it. I might have just got unlucky and got a bad unit, but I wish I had just gone to best buy and bought one instead. Now I have returned my unit to EE and am waiting for the replacement unit (7-10 days). I feel stupid. Sometimes a deal is just too good to be true


That sucks.

Both my PRemieres from EE were brand new afaik.

The 2nd Premiere was returned to me today by the customer. It doesn't appear the customer opened the box, but I had to open it to check because he said it was used. (that was his first story.) But everything looks brand new and serial number matches serial number on box. Everything still sealed inside. Guy never opened it.  Either he really did have Satellite or changed his mind or found it cheaper somewhere else like EE. 

Guy lost $40 in shipping charges ($20 each way) and I now own a new, open box Premiere instead of a brand new, sealed one.

I wish he would have opened the box as I could have charged 15% restocking fee. Should have charged him anyway because he said it was used and that Tivo said there was no warranty on it???? Because of that lie I had to open box to make sure in case I sell it to someone else.

Ah well make keep it now. Not sure if I'll get $300 lifetime on it or just pay $7/month on the thing.


----------



## trip1eX

btw, does seems strange EE is able to dump these for $150ish not even 6 months after thieir debut unless they are piling up in warehouses somewhere.


----------



## innocentfreak

I would call TiVo and have them double check the TSN to see if they show it as a refurb. 

They probably were taking a little bit of a hit which is why the newer coupons don't drop the price as much.


----------



## mandms7

werk said:


> I also got my premiere from EE today and it is working fine (although no cablecard yet, install scheduled for Friday). Also, got $199 lifetime after calling in for activation.
> 
> EDIT: woohoo, first post after lurking for almost 6 years!


Care to share who you spoke with or what tactic you used to get lifetime for $199?


----------



## werk

mandms7 said:


> Care to share who you spoke with or what tactic you used to get lifetime for $199?


I didn't note the CSR's name.
First (before I ordered from EE), I checked to make sure that I had the $199 offer available to me after I logged into tivo.com. I'm pretty sure this won't work if you don't have that offer on your account.

When I called and went through the phone menu to connect to activation support, I simply said to the rep "I have a new Tivo Premiere I'd like to activate."

He asked what sort of service I'd like and I said lifetime, he asked if I had any promo codes, and I said, "Well, I don't have a promo code, but tivo has emailed me repeatedly and in my account on tivo.com it says I'm eligible for 50% off Lifetime service, $199."

He said, "oh, that is only if you buy the box directly from Tivo, where did you purchase yours and for how much?"

I told him it was a gift and that I didn't know how much my wife paid for it.

He said she could return it and order from tivo.com for $269 ($30 off MSRP! ha!) and get the $199 lifetime.

I told him I'd rather not do that to my wife, could he please see if it was possible for me to get the $199 service with the current box, because from my perspective: 
1) there is no fine print on Tivo.com stating that I have to buy from them to get the discount (although there's also no print saying that you CAN buy it from anywhere)
2) I've been a loyal Tivo customer for 8 years with lifetime service on my S2 (true) 
3) If I'm going to have to return this box, I'm just going to return it and stick with my cableco DVRs

He said, "let me check with my supervisor," disappeared for 5 minutes, came back and said, "we can accommodate you with the $199 price." He then flubbed my TSN and whatever promo code he had to enter a couple times, I had to go on hold again for another 5 minutes while he figured it out, but we got it done. All in all, about 20 minutes on the phone, I just kept it cordial and he was very friendly and seemed to be on my side about the discount. I think any (friendly) threat of returning the box will net you the $199 lifetime. 
Good luck!


----------



## innocentfreak

The question now is do you still have an upgrade available on your account since technically you used it now? I would guess you probably do, but they might remove it also. Then again they might take it away 30 days from now.


----------



## werk

innocentfreak said:


> The question now is do you still have an upgrade available on your account since technically you used it now? I would guess you probably do, but they might remove it also. Then again they might take it away 30 days from now.


It's still there as of now, we'll see what it looks like once the 30 day money back period is up. Even if they didn't take it off my account, I'd be doubtful I could get $199 lifetime with another Tivo bought from a 3rd party, if I wanted to add a second Premiere.


----------



## t1voproof

dugbug said:


> My tivo premier from EE arrived today and is clearly mint in the box.


My box was brand new. The listing on EE never said it was a refurb that I remember.


----------



## gespears

I just fired my up with no issues. It sure looked like it was new.


----------



## baimo

My replacement came already. unbelieveable turnaround time. I shipped it to them on Tuesday and got the replacement on Friday. I do live in NJ so 1 day shipping is normal for UPS.
This unit looks brand new and I got a new cablecard from cablevision. set up the unit and upgraded to 14.5. basic channels worked fine. inserted cablecard, called CV and got the card bound to the tivo but no luck with the premium stations. 
They are sending out a CSR tomorrow. I told them to make sure he brings extra M cards. 
The tivo works fine and I am trnsferring a bunch of shows from my HP windows home server and mu other tivo. Just need to get the CV pay stations workings now.

I am surprised how well EE responded with the quick return. sweet


----------



## mandms7

werk said:


> I didn't note the CSR's name.
> First (before I ordered from EE), I checked to make sure that I had the $199 offer available to me after I logged into tivo.com. I'm pretty sure this won't work if you don't have that offer on your account.
> 
> When I called and went through the phone menu to connect to activation support, I simply said to the rep "I have a new Tivo Premiere I'd like to activate."
> 
> He asked what sort of service I'd like and I said lifetime, he asked if I had any promo codes, and I said, "Well, I don't have a promo code, but tivo has emailed me repeatedly and in my account on tivo.com it says I'm eligible for 50% off Lifetime service, $199."
> 
> He said, "oh, that is only if you buy the box directly from Tivo, where did you purchase yours and for how much?"
> 
> I told him it was a gift and that I didn't know how much my wife paid for it.
> 
> He said she could return it and order from tivo.com for $269 ($30 off MSRP! ha!) and get the $199 lifetime.
> 
> I told him I'd rather not do that to my wife, could he please see if it was possible for me to get the $199 service with the current box, because from my perspective:
> 1) there is no fine print on Tivo.com stating that I have to buy from them to get the discount (although there's also no print saying that you CAN buy it from anywhere)
> 2) I've been a loyal Tivo customer for 8 years with lifetime service on my S2 (true)
> 3) If I'm going to have to return this box, I'm just going to return it and stick with my cableco DVRs
> 
> He said, "let me check with my supervisor," disappeared for 5 minutes, came back and said, "we can accommodate you with the $199 price." He then flubbed my TSN and whatever promo code he had to enter a couple times, I had to go on hold again for another 5 minutes while he figured it out, but we got it done. All in all, about 20 minutes on the phone, I just kept it cordial and he was very friendly and seemed to be on my side about the discount. I think any (friendly) threat of returning the box will net you the $199 lifetime.
> Good luck!


Thanks. I'll give it a shot as soon as my Premiere comes.


----------



## MICHAELSD

baimo said:


> My replacement came already. unbelieveable turnaround time. I shipped it to them on Tuesday and got the replacement on Friday. I do live in NJ so 1 day shipping is normal for UPS.
> This unit looks brand new and I got a new cablecard from cablevision. set up the unit and upgraded to 14.5. basic channels worked fine. inserted cablecard, called CV and got the card bound to the tivo but no luck with the premium stations.
> They are sending out a CSR tomorrow. I told them to make sure he brings extra M cards.
> The tivo works fine and I am trnsferring a bunch of shows from my HP windows home server and mu other tivo. Just need to get the CV pay stations workings now.
> 
> I am surprised how well EE responded with the quick return. sweet


Try to get your cable provider to resend the CableCARD activation signal, then after 5-10 minutes, go into the CableCARD menu and select "test channels." The premium channels weren't displaying anything normally for me at first, but after checking the premium channels in "test channels," they worked fine. Hope that helps for you, too.


----------



## ColHapablap

Today's and tomorrow's Electronics Expo coupon codes are bringing the 45-hour version down to $159 before shipping:

LSDA1018
LSDA1019

Still waiting for it to get a bit lower myself, but just FYI.


----------



## snfsma

MICHAELSD said:


> Try to get your cable provider to resend the CableCARD activation signal, then after 5-10 minutes, go into the CableCARD menu and select "test channels." The premium channels weren't displaying anything normally for me at first, but after checking the premium channels in "test channels," they worked fine. Hope that helps for you, too.


I got my premiere box a couple days ago and I'm having a similar issue, the regular channels work fine but none of my premium channels are working. They resent the signal several times but so far, no dice. They are coming out tomorrow to hopefully replace the cablecard. What's weird is that this same cablecard worked fine in my HD box, so it seems kind of puzzling.


----------



## jmill

snfsma said:


> I got my premiere box a couple days ago and I'm having a similar issue, the regular channels work fine but none of my premium channels are working. They resent the signal several times but so far, no dice. They are coming out tomorrow to hopefully replace the cablecard. What's weird is that this same cablecard worked fine in my HD box, so it seems kind of puzzling.


Your CableCard is not paired correctly. Instead of sending the signal, they need to enter the proper HostID of your unit into their system.


----------



## teewow

werk said:


> Also, got $199 lifetime after calling in for activation


I am new to Tivo ... just got my TivePre ... how can I convince them to give me the same deal?


----------



## oosik77

teewow said:


> I am new to Tivo ... just got my TivePre ... how can I convince them to give me the same deal?


New to Tivo? Ain't gonna happen. The $199 offer is for long time users.


----------



## werk

oosik77 said:


> New to Tivo? Ain't gonna happen. The $199 offer is for long time users.


Yeah, I don't think you're going to get any discounts, teewow. I think even the PLSR promo code is only supposed to work if you're a current Tivo customer?


----------



## al210

*CUSTOMER*
I currently have a Tivo HD. I have a yearly subscription that just recently renewed for my 2nd year with this unit.

I am thinking about getting the new Premiere DVR unit. If I get the new Premiere unit would I be able to upgrade to lifetime subscription? What would the cost be? Would I get any credit for the yearly subscription I just paid?

*TIVO REP*
Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I apologize for the confusion with your service plan and upgrading, and I am happy to clarify this for you.

If you decide to upgrade your current TiVo HD box to the new TiVo Premiere, the TiVo Premiere will take over the current service plan you have. You can schedule it to roll into Product Lifetime Service when the yearly contract ends. The price for Product Lifetime Service is $399.

Please let me know if you have any further questions!

Sincerely,
Jane
TiVo Customer Support Representative

*CUSTOMER*
I recently have seen users on the Tivo community forum state that they were able to get lifetime service for $199. Why can't I?

*TIVO REP*
Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be happy to address your questions regarding Product Lifetime Service (PLS) when upgrading to a new TiVo Premiere.

Customers that currently have PLS on an existing TiVo box and will be upgrading to a Premiere through the upgrade program are able to receive half off of another PLS subscription on the TiVo Premiere. If you have been a customer with TiVo for over a year and have purchased a month to month service, or one year prepay, your upgrade offer will be different. For customers that do not have PLS, when upgrading to a Premiere, are offered 30% off of the cost of hardware, where as PLS customers are only offered 10% off.

Unfortunately, there is no way of changing your current upgrade offer to the PLS option since your current TiVo HD does not have PLS service and is paying for a one year prepay plan.

Sincerely,
Chad

TiVo Customer Support Representative


----------



## TravisM

ColHapablap said:


> Today's and tomorrow's Electronics Expo coupon codes are bringing the 45-hour version down to $159 before shipping:
> 
> LSDA1018
> LSDA1019
> 
> Still waiting for it to get a bit lower myself, but just FYI.


What is "Electronics Expo"?


----------



## werk

TravisM said:


> What is "Electronics Expo"?


um, take a look at the original post, perhaps?


----------



## TravisM

werk said:


> um, take a look at the original post, perhaps?


Thanks.
Is there a way to make the first post in a thread appear at the top of the page?

The Expo page loads slower than molasses.


----------



## baimo

TravisM said:


> Thanks.
> Is there a way to make the first post in a thread appear at the top of the page?
> 
> The Expo page loads slower than molasses.


http://www.electronics-expo.com/index.php?page=seek&id[m]=&id[q]=tivo+premiere&x=0&y=0


----------



## TravisM

baimo said:


> http://www.electronics-expo.com/index.php?page=seek&id[m]=&id[q]=tivo+premiere&x=0&y=0


the broken link doesn't answer my question.


----------



## baimo

TravisM said:


> the broken link doesn't answer my question.


no


----------



## teewow

Just a FYI ... I was looking for a HDTV for my bedroom. Went to HHGREGG ... they have HDTV's starting at $99.00 for a 13-inch 720p.

Add a TIVO Premiere for $299 ... and you get $200 off. (current promotion)

I did that ... they knocked off $200 from the total .. even though the $200 is a rebate. The manager just trashed the rebate and reduced the cost of the Tivo to $99 in the invoice.


----------



## WebHobbit

Just got an XL for $311.99 shipped using the code. Hope TiVo get's busy with the updates for this thing!

code:

LSDA0902


----------



## t1voproof

Still not a bad deal even if less generous than it used to be


----------



## shaown

Got my 199 Lifetime upgrade applied to $139 Premiere


----------



## shaggy2002

shaown said:


> Got my 199 Lifetime upgrade applied to $139 Premiere


Did they blink when you asked? I am still trying to figure out if I get the lifetime upgrade through tivo or through electronics expo. I realize it is basically the same price if they do deny the 199 offer and you have to pay 299.


----------



## shaown

I called first, asked if they could do it - the rep I spoke happened to say yes - so I got a reference number and had him document it. When I called back, I referenced the case number, they transfered me to an acct rep who didn't blink and did it.
Thanks,
-Shaown


----------



## MarkSFCA

http://www.dealhack.com/archives/2010/10/tivo_premiere_dvr_is_188_shipped_at_6th_ave_electronics.html


----------



## MarkSFCA

Get TiVo Premiere DVR for $299 - $111 coupon = $188 shipped from 6th Ave Electronics. Use coupon code AFLTVO188 at checkout. UPS Ground shipping is free. Coupon is valid through November 9.


----------



## musiclover408

Today only, the Tivo Premiere XL DVR drops from $499 to $279 at ElectronicsExpo after coupon code HBBRADSDEALS, exclusively for BradsDeals Readers. Even after $12 for shipping, this is the best deal by over $100 (Amazon's $399 is #2)!


----------



## qposner

Just picked up a Dynex 32in lcd hdtv at Best Buy for $259 (today and tomorrow only) for the bedroom. That also qualified me for the $99 Premiere deal. Can't beat that combo!


----------



## TravisM

Pron looks better on 1920 X 1080p.


----------



## qposner

qposner said:


> Just picked up a Dynex 32in lcd hdtv at Best Buy for $259 (today and tomorrow only) for the bedroom. That also qualified me for the $99 Premiere deal. Can't beat that combo!


BTW - Meant you can't beat the price combo. The Premiere is going on the 65in Mitsu 1080p in the living room.


----------



## rijowysock

just got the TiVo Premiere XL for 279 @ expo using HBBRADSDEALS

the normal one was like 145... good deal for both.... lets hope its as good as i hear.. my DVR sucks so much lately.. not recording ****.


----------



## gamo62

rijowysock said:


> just got the TiVo Premiere XL for 279 @ expo using HBBRADSDEALS
> 
> the normal one was like 145... good deal for both.... lets hope its as good as i hear.. my DVR sucks so much lately.. not recording ****.


I ordered a Premiere from Expo. the first box was damaged because these idiots do not double box. And to make matters worse, they stuck the shipping label right over the Premiere's product UPC. so using it for a rebate was uselsess.

After requesting a double box, the second came the exact same way sans the damage. So, I reufused delivery. Thse guys are a piece of work. Why in the hell would you purposely put a shipping label over the top of the product label? Wow!


----------



## tcfcameron

gamo62 said:


> I ordered a Premiere from Expo. the first box was damaged because these idiots do not double box. And to make matters worse, they stuck the shipping label right over the Premiere's product UPC. so using it for a rebate was uselsess.
> 
> After requesting a double box, the second came the exact same way sans the damage. So, I reufused delivery. Thse guys are a piece of work. Why in the hell would you purposely put a shipping label over the top of the product label? Wow!


The only reason I haven't purchased from them is the shipping in original box matter.

The reason outfits put shipping labels over other labels are to obfuscate the existing bar codes on the box, so that the shipping label will be the only bar code on the outside of the box.


----------



## Philmatic

Here are all currently active codes (As of 11/08 1:30PST) for Electronics-Expo and and their discount amount in both percent and dollar amount, plus the final pre-shipping price.

*TiVo TCD746320 Premiere*:


Code:


[B]Code		Discnt	Retail	Discnt	Price After
		Pct	Price	Amount	Discount[/B]
[B]HBBRADSDEALS	48.0%	$299.00-$144.00=$155.00[/B]
DEALSOFAMERICA	47.7% 	$299.00-$142.75=$156.25
LABORDAYWEEKEND	47.7% 	$299.00-$142.75=$156.25
LSDA0902	43.5% 	$299.00-$130.00=$169.00
LSDA0914	33.4% 	$299.00-$100.00=$199.00

*TiVo TCD748000 Premiere XL:*


Code:


[B]Code		Discnt	Retail	Discnt	Price After
		Pct	Price	Amount	Discount[/B]
[B]HBBRADSDEALS	44.1%	$499.00-$220.00=$279.00[/B]
DEALSOFAMERICA	44.0% 	$499.00-$219.67=$279.33
LABORDAYWEEKEND	44.0% 	$499.00-$219.67=$279.33
LSDA0914	41.0% 	$499.00-$205.00=$294.00
LSDA0902	40.0% 	$499.00-$200.00=$299.00


----------



## innocentfreak

Nice, thanks for doing these. I am always tempted to grab another XL at these prices.


----------



## pixel123

It seems the discount amount for code DEALSOFAMERICA changes on every thursday or friday, giving an additional $3 and some change from the previous week. Anxious to buy now, but I want to wait for it to drop back down to $150.


----------



## bcwaller

Just called to ask if I could get the $199 upgrade on a unit "my wife just ordered" and the service guy said that he would need the TSN. He gave me a reference number and asked me to call back when I had the TSN, and he could make a case to his supervisor to get me the $199. Sounds like it is not going to be a problem, because he could have just said "sorry, no."

Now I have to choose between the regular and XL. Thinking of the XL, and then maybe I'll sell the S3 and external HD...


----------



## Philmatic

Yeah, that's weird... I just tried it today and both DEALSOFAMERICA and LABORDAYWEEKEND spit out an extra 0.5&#37;, or $1.93. lol


----------



## pixel123

coupon code STBLU also gives the same discount amount as DEALSOFAMERICA


----------



## trip1eX

$99 at 6th Avenue right now. AFL4COUPON is the code to knock 4% off. Free shipping.


----------



## innocentfreak

With coupon that makes the XL $287.04.


----------



## hunter69

Anyone have an idea on why the prices have droped so much in the past few weeks?


----------



## innocentfreak

EE has had it on sale for a while. 6th Ave is probably doing it as a Black Friday type sale. You have almost always been able to find them for $100 with purchase of a HDTV so some are just using it to bring people in.


----------



## tcfcameron

innocentfreak said:


> EE has had it on sale for a while. 6th Ave is probably doing it as a Black Friday type sale. You have almost always been able to find them for $100 with purchase of a HDTV so some are just using it to bring people in.


11/10: I ordered one from EE, at $167.99 (incl. 12.99 UPS Ground). (HBBRADSDEALS)

I would have ordered two, but was short on available credit by a few dollars.

11/12: I ordered one from 6thAve, at $95.04 (incl. free UPS Ground). (AFL4COUPON)

11/13: EE matched the 6thAve price, on the already ordered/shipped one, but not coupon code discount or free shipping (So that's $99 + $12.99SH).


----------



## innocentfreak

People on SD have been able to get the price matched so you could always try.


----------



## neo_sapien

I saw this deal ($95 per unit, plus $199 for lifetime service) and concocted a scheme to get TiVo premieres for every bedroom that has a person watching TV in it, plus the living room. After arguing with the woman of the house for a couple of hours to convince her of the economic benefits of such a move, I return to find they have sold out.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I just ordered one from 6ave.


----------



## innocentfreak

Well BB is supposed to have them in store tomorrow for $99 without a TV purchase according to people who got the flyer today.


----------



## neo_sapien

It seems that the $199 lifetime service isn't quite as cut and dry as I thought it would be. Here's what I found out when talking to a sales representative:

In order to get the $199 lifetime service fee, I'd have to buy an upgrade TiVo Premiere from TiVo for $199 to replace my TiVo HD. I'd then have to buy a $399 lifetime service for that TiVo Premiere. I would then be able to buy lifetime service for my other new TiVo Premieres at $199 each.

Is that the way the deal is supposed to work?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Keep calling until you get a rep that will do it - it's a YMMV deal.


----------



## slowbiscuit

innocentfreak said:


> Well BB is supposed to have them in store tomorrow for $99 without a TV purchase according to people who got the flyer today.


But these are $95 and change with no tax for many, BB is more expensive w/tax.


----------



## neo_sapien

slowbiscuit said:


> Keep calling until you get a rep that will do it - it's a YMMV deal.


So if I get the right CSR, will I be able to buy the first TiVo Premiere at $95-$99 from 6thave or Best Buy, and then get that first lifetime service from TiVo for $199 instead of $399?


----------



## innocentfreak

slowbiscuit said:


> But these are $95 and change with no tax for many, BB is more expensive w/tax.


Some people have tax with 6th Ave also and if you have a giftcard to BB it might work even better.

The 6Ave sale is supposed to be only 24 hours where the BB is weeklong. This is more a FYI for those that don't buy today or if 6 Ave sells out.


----------



## neo_sapien

Which number should I be calling to try and get the $199 lifetime service deal, customer support or sales support?


----------



## tcfcameron

innocentfreak said:


> People on SD have been able to get the price matched so you could always try.


Yep, it worked out to my satisfaction (and I'm not easily satisfied).

EE matched the 6thAve price, on the already ordered/shipped one, but not coupon code discount or free shipping (So that's $99 + $12.99SH).


----------



## ECrispy

A post on SD says Tivo price is about to go up to $20/pm - any truth to this? I've just ordered mine and am waiting for it to arrive so I can get the lifetime with discount, before that promo disappears.


----------



## innocentfreak

They are probably talking about this offer.


----------



## trip1eX

Yeah Tivo isn't going to go up to $20/month tomorrow. 

But it is interesting that Tivo is moving these units at $99 now. 

maybe they are trying to get ahead of something that is coming down the road here from the cable companies.

Maybe they are trying to get ahead of Multi-room dvrs with cheap extenders that don't require cablecard because of the new rules. Or the larger capacity dvrs cable companies are rolling out lately. 

Or maybe Tivo is quickly dumping these because they have their own MVR solution coming out with cheap extenders. Or because the cable company is changing their tech early next year.

OR maybe Tivo just wants to show a subscriber increase. GEt the stock price up. Or make the company look better to potential suitors.

Or maybe these things are not selling well at all and they have way too much of them piled up in warehouses.


----------



## morac

trip1eX said:


> But it is interesting that Tivo is moving these units at $99 now.


TiVo isn't selling the units at $99, the stores are. We have no idea how much TiVo is charging the stores for them. 6th Ave might be taking a loss to get business.

I still don't know how EE can afford to practically give away their merchandise since they are always offering a half of coupon on most of their electronics.


----------



## ECrispy

People on SD called Tivo and the monthly plan on the discounted units is said to be $20 

link to chat from SD - 
http://a.slickdeals.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=439511&d=1289687748


----------



## innocentfreak

Bad link. Personally until it happens I won't believe it. You also can't always take the reps word since they may be themselves mixing this up. 

It would make no sense to have the plan go to $19.99 when they offer a $19.99 plan with the Premiere costing $0 as I linked to.


----------



## morac

ECrispy said:


> People on SD called Tivo and the monthly plan on the discounted units is said to be $20
> 
> link to chat from SD -
> http://a.slickdeals.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=439511&d=1289687748


I'm fairly certain that CSR either misunderstood the question or is misinformed. TiVo does offer discounted Premieres with a $20 monthly fee, but that's on units sold on a special page on TiVo's web site not in retail stores.


----------



## ECrispy

I also hope its a CSR mistake. Really hoping that I can get the $299 lifetime price (I'm a new user). I'm already looking for deals on a 2TB drive


----------



## tcfcameron

TIVO JUST PULLED A BAIT & SWITCH!

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoservicepaymentplanstermsandconditions.html

I purchased BEFORE the policy changes, yet apparently will be stuck paying under the new rules, since the units have not arrived yet, and the rules apply based on ACTIVATION DATE.

I had a bit of an odd feeling upon revisiting the product page, a day after purchase, and noticing that there was an added link to TiVo's service agreement, right below the "Purchase" button... Now I know why.

Should I try to refuse delivery?


----------



## ECrispy

tcfcameron said:


> TIVO JUST PULLED A BAIT & SWITCH!
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoservicepaymentplanstermsandconditions.html
> 
> I purchased BEFORE the policy changes, yet apparently will be stuck paying under the new rules, since the units have not arrived yet, and the rules apply based on ACTIVATION DATE.
> 
> I had a bit of an odd feeling upon revisiting the product page, a day after purchase, and noticing that there was an added link to TiVo's service agreement, right below the "Purchase" button... Now I know why.
> 
> Should I try to refuse delivery?


I am in the same position. Are you sure the policy is based on activation date? I see this -

"2.1 For TiVo Premiere boxes purchased on or after November 14, 2010:"

I'm going to call Tivo to confirm, are they open on Sun? If not, I'm going to cancel my order, this type of dishonesty is not welcome, and the new price is too high.


----------



## tcfcameron

ECrispy said:


> I am in the same position. Are you sure the policy is based on activation date? I see this -
> 
> "2.1 For TiVo Premiere boxes purchased on or after November 14, 2010:"
> 
> I'm going to call Tivo to confirm, are they open on Sun? If not, I'm going to cancel my order, this type of dishonesty is not welcome, and the new price is too high.


I think they have a skeleton staff on weekends, with very limited hours. I wouldn't expect to get to talk to anybody except the front-line drones/zombies.

I read the whole thing over completely, three times, as well as doing the same with the prior contract terms.

In my opinion, it reads as if we are screwed, unless we are "grandfathered-in" somehow.

At the same time, TiVo reserves the right to change anything and everything, without notice, and our only right is to cancel service and then pay penalties and fees (or grab our ankles and take it).

I agree. It's just too high a price to pay (and it's very sneaky).


----------



## innocentfreak

Well as far as I can tell this won't apply to the EE orders since it isn't $99 usually so you should be ok. As far as the others it looks like those who bought before 11/14 are able to get lifetime by calling TiVo so far. Some of the people who picked up locally from 6th Ave yesterday but didn't try to activate until today were able to call in and get lifetime.


----------



## pcbrew

Is $299 MSD Lifetime still available?

An MSD PLS option is not listed on the MSD link at tivo.com (updated Nov 2010) http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomultiservicediscountagreement.html

However, it is still an option for me on tivo.com upgrade page when upgrading my one TiVo still on month-to-month ($6.95 MSD grandfathered).


----------



## tcfcameron

TiVo has also removed the "Change TiVo TSN" option from their website.

You now have to call-in to get that done. I'm going to assume that they have imposed restrictions, and you will have to get approval (beyond simply asking them to do it).

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/index.html


----------



## Philmatic

I was able to get EE to match 6thAve's pricing at $99, but now I'm not so sure TiVo won't make me pay $20/month for service... Is there a way for EE to report to TiVo the TSN numbers and the price a customer paid?


----------



## innocentfreak

You should be ok. EE isn't doing the $200 off promotion. They are selling with a coupon. I would even point them to EE's website if you have problems. It shows $299 currently.


----------



## Philmatic

Cool, I was thinking of getting a second at $99 but I don't wanna be greedy. I'll just deal with the bedroom when I get a new TV In there...


----------



## dshlyam

pcbrew said:


> Is $299 MSD Lifetime still available?
> 
> An MSD PLS option is not listed on the MSD link at tivo.com (updated Nov 2010) http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomultiservicediscountagreement.html
> 
> However, it is still an option for me on tivo.com upgrade page when upgrading my one TiVo still on month-to-month ($6.95 MSD grandfathered).


Just clicked on one of my older Tivo's "reactivate" link and see this:










So this means that $300 lifetime is still on. You'll have to probably hassle for $200, but these confusing changes in rules may be an advantage for human engendering.

Tell they you're confused that everything is changing, the world is collapsing and you were pro missed 30 Tivos a month, not $30, etc.. (Maybe cry a little...) and then when they try console you graciously agree to that offer you heard about for $200 lifetime. Variations of the above got me many things, including transferring lifetime from a sold and long dead S1(!!!) to S4. YMMY, but this does happen. People who pick the phone and usually the sharpest pencils in the box... (I love they dearly though...)


----------



## tcfcameron

THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT MSG, THAT I WAS PERSONALLY ASKED BY HIGH MANAGEMENT OF 6TH AVE TO DELIVER HERE, AND IT IS TIME SENSITIVE:

(This information is ONLY applicable to purchases from 6th Ave):

1. The price paid has absolutely nothing to do with whether or not you will be eligible for TiVo Service under old or new policy.

2. The TiVo TSN of your unit has no factor in the same (they are not recording them, or making any list of them).

3. The date of purchase is the only factor, 11/14 being the cut-off date.

4. Orders that have been canceled, are being kept in a special holding queue, to give you the opportunity to un-cancel your order.

5. Some early cancellations were not placed in the above mentioned queue, and will be handled on an individual basis.

6. Today (11/15) is the last day that action can be taken to insure you are eligible for the old TiVo policies. If you do not un-cancel your order today, you will miss the last opportunity to get the old TiVo service terms.

7. 6th Ave has been fighting for us, for 72 hours, trying to insure that TiVo does not deny old service policy to eligible purchasers.

8. 6th Ave has pledged to fight for us, and will fight fiercely with TiVo, should they try to renege in any way.

9. TiVo's call center is supposed to be fully aware of the agreement that exists between TiVo and 6th Ave. If they try to tell you otherwise, try another rep, or contact 6th Ave, and they will fight for you.

10. I have been asked by 6th Ave, to provide links to the forum threads that are regarding this matter. (which I will do shortly).

11. I have been asked by 6th Ave, to report to them any new issues arising from this deal. (and I will).

12. All customers with an existing order, as well as those who canceled (and made the special holding queue), will receive an email from 6th Ave shortly.

-EDIT: It is requested, by 6thAve, that upon receiving your Premiere, that you DON'T OPEN THE FACTORY BOX, until you have called in the TSN (located on the outside of factory box) to TiVo, and verified that TiVo will allow you to activate under the previous TiVo service agreement policies.

6thAve is offering a full refund, including shipping (via pre-paid label), if you are denied activation under the previous TiVo service agreement policies, provided that you have contacted 6thAve to report the denial, and are still unable to resolve the matter.

I can't recall if not opening the factory box is a request, or a condition, regarding the full refund.

You can email [email protected] regarding any issues.

Now, a personal msg from me: I'm sorry if I was the reason for anybody that canceled their order. However, if it had not been for 6th Ave's fight that they took to TiVo, my initial concerns about being stuck with the new policy, would have been true.


----------



## Philmatic

Wow, I'm impressed with 6th Ave... very nicely done!


----------



## innocentfreak

Looks like the EE deals will be dead from now on during the promotion. They are now also showing the new $99 and $299 price.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Looks like the EE deals will be dead from now on during the promotion. They are now also showing the new $99 and $299 price.


 I'm so glad I got in on one of those crazy $95 EE deals a few months back before this whole fiasco started. I transferred a 3 year pre-pay service from S3 to the Premiere at the time via tivo.com web site as well.


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> Looks like the EE deals will be dead from now on during the promotion. They are now also showing the new $99 and $299 price.


TiVo's new pricing scheme only runs till the end of the year so the EE deals should be back after Jan 1st.


----------



## innocentfreak

morac said:


> TiVo's new pricing scheme only runs till the end of the year so the EE deals should be back after Jan 1st.


Well depending on how this goes, they could always extend it.


----------



## bcwaller

Just got my $279 XL from EE today and called TiVo. They asked when I bought it and how much I paid. I said I didn't know the price, but the date was November 10th.

After a while on hold I was asked to Fax in the receipt with my information and the name of the supervisor who authorized it, and I should be getting the $199 lifetime. 

I will have to call back in a few hours to be sure and pay...


----------



## Philmatic

Got my TiVo from EE today, and before opening it up, I carefully removed the packing slip, got a hold of the TSN and attempted to activate online. This is what I was given as an option:










So, I called TiVo and explained that "I purchased this TiVo last Wednesday and I'm trying to activate it online, but the only option it's giving me is for $19.95, what happened to the normal 12.95 price or the MSD option that should be available to me?"

She then asked me where I bought it, I told her EE. She then asked me how much I paid for it, I told her I paid $300 but I had a coupon that brought the price down to around $150. She said that's not a problem, confirmed I was able to get MSD and my TiVo is now updating itself.


----------



## bcwaller

They got my receipt by fax (and confirmed the date and price I paid) and authorized the $199 lifetime! Just need to set up the Cable Card installation with FiOS...


----------



## Philmatic

Cool man, congrats... they wouldn't offer me the $200 lifetime because I don't already have any lifetime devices. She implied that the $200 price is to transfer the lifetime from one device to another, I don't think that's right but whatever.


----------



## TravisM

bcwaller said:


> They got my receipt by fax (and confirmed the date and price I paid) and authorized the $199 lifetime! Just need to set up the Cable Card installation with FiOS...


I picked up a multi stream card from Verizon and installed and set it up myself. No need for a truck roll.


----------

